# Nitrates in ADA fertilizing system



## pastamaster_29 (29 Jan 2021)

Hi to all,

I am running my second aquascape now and still need to figure out and optimize certain aspects of my technique. One rather complex matter that I still haven't understood fully is fertilizing and the different approaches (EI, lean, ADA, etc.). I often read about certain ratios that are considered "optimal" or "standard" for a planted aquarium. One of those parameters is nitrate NO3 which is recommended to be kept at around 10-25 ppm. While I do unterstand the significance of nitrate for plant growth, how come that ADA (as far as I can tell) with its fertilizing system relies on way lower nitrate levels? It seems like the focus is on a considerably higher amount of potassium while providing phosphate primarily through soil and fish/food waste.

Am I missing or misinterpreting something here? Is the often recommended amount of 10-25ppm NO3 "overvalued" and can a tank maybe run more stable with lower nitrate and higher potassium levels? Let's assume a well-filtered, strongly planted aquascape with rather intense lighting and rich CO2 injection around 30ppm.

Adive and opinions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Greetings,
Robert


----------



## Sammy Islam (29 Jan 2021)

i'm a noob, as i understand it the ADA fertilization regime would be paired with the ADA substrate system. The substrate system contains massive amounts of nutrients, and thats where the ADA lean dosing comes in. The system relies on mainly using the ferts in the soil, while adding mainly K and traces to the water column in increasing quantities as the nutrients get depleted from the substrate.

Where as the other regimes mainly deal with higher water column nutrients rather than mainly relying on substrate system.


----------



## pastamaster_29 (30 Jan 2021)

Sure, that's what I understood as well. However, the Tropica soil for example also contains lots of nutrients so plants would have access through roots as well. In addition, cosindering the lower amounts of nutrients in the water column with the ADA system, how come that epyphitic plants such as ferns, bolbitis or anubias do not lack nutrients? Those plants look pristine in the ADA tanks published online.


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jan 2021)

The amount of nutrients needed by any tank has many variable factors from the amount of light,CO2 injection, type of substrate, number of plants how many fish how much you feed them. There isn't one glove/regime that fits all tanks.
EI dosing which has the highest fert levels is based on having nutrients in excess and regular 50% water changes and is a system that works for tanks with CO2 injection and high light levels.
ADA uses a much lower fert regime, however ADA substrates like ADA Aquasoil (AS) is packed with nutrients, ADA fert regime is also very expensive if you use ADA products for what it proves nutrient wise.

Plants dont care about brand , but company's do there is not difference in the nitriogen that ADA supplies or that Tropicas Specialised Nutrition (TSN) provides or the cloned batch of 5l I made today  as an All In One (AIO) fertiliser that cost me £0.54p for 5 litres.



pastamaster_29 said:


> Let's assume a well-filtered, strongly planted aquascape with rather intense lighting and rich CO2 injection around 30ppm.



Depends on tank size as often tanks below 60-100litres the folk don't what to get into DIY ferts, but doing EI dosing and cutting back on the ferts once tank has settled in seems the most sensible approach, only issue is if its looking good why cut back


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Feb 2021)

@Pastamaster. Green Aqua Balazs does wuite a good introduction to fertilisers on their YT channel


----------

